# Warum sieht Garrosh Höllenschrei so anderes aus?



## b1gg3r (17. November 2010)

hi 

ich kann mir einfach nicht helfen aber ich finde garrosh sieht nicht wirklich wie ein ork aus, sondern eher mehr wie nemersis in resident evil.

hat vielleicht jemand einen ahnung warum der so komisch aus sieht, ich meine das mit der hautfarbe weis ich schon, aber warum der kopf proportionall zum körper so klein ist?

und ich kann mich an die quests in der boreanischen tundra errinnern, und da sah eigentlich ganz normal aus, so wie thrall eben nur in den höllenork rot halt. 

mfg


----------



## Rasgaar (17. November 2010)

Kleines Hirn - kleiner Kopf


----------



## anuron85 (17. November 2010)

> Kleines Hirn - kleiner Kopf



lol


----------



## Yhikly (17. November 2010)

Ich denke mal Blizzard wollte den alten Skin einfach überarbeiten.

Btw Garrosh ist braun wie alle Mag'har die Mannoroths Blut nicht getrunken haben.


----------



## Mograin (17. November 2010)

Vieleich weil das Model mehr änlichkeiten mir der  (Action)figur haben soll oder oder damit er so aussieht wie Comic oder Bücher beschreiben


----------



## Bazzilus (17. November 2010)

Kleines Hirn - kleiner Kopf

/sign


----------



## MasterCrain (17. November 2010)

so weit ich weis packt er in cata auch seine beiden einhänder weg und schwingt die waffe seines Vaters


----------



## odinxd (17. November 2010)

finde der style passt, ist wie im buch beschrieben. Sogar die tätowierung um den mund wurde mit eingearbeitet 

@ masterCrain, bestimmt.  im buch bekommt er blutschrei geschenkt das wird wohl ins spiel einfliessen (sry wenn ich ein detail verraten habe das jemand erst erlesen wollte )


----------



## dustail (17. November 2010)

> Btw Garrosh ist braun wie alle Mag'har die Mannoroths Blut nicht getrunken haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



This.


----------



## Shaila (17. November 2010)

Garrosh ist nicht dumm und auch nicht so böse, wie er oft dargestellt wird. Mir gefällt das neue Aussehen, es kommt eher einem "Kriegshäuptling" gleich und es soll ja auch Anders aussehen.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (17. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Nemesis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Garrosh

Jup ähnlichkeit ist sehr groß


----------



## -Migu- (17. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Garrosh ist nicht dumm und auch nicht so böse, wie er oft dargestellt wird. Mir gefällt das neue Aussehen, es kommt eher einem "Kriegshäuptling" gleich und es soll ja auch Anders aussehen.



Selbe Meinung.. Sieht viel "Orc-mässiger" aus. Man sieht die "Wildheit" oder entschlossenheit eines Kriegshäuptlings.. Er hat ne klare Linie und die zieht er gnadelos durch..

Und er ist nicht böse.. Ohne gross spoilern zu wollen, unterstützt er viele "böse" sachen von anderen Horde leuten Nicht


Hail to the new Warchief!  For the Horde!


----------



## b1gg3r (17. November 2010)

danke für die antworten. waren schon ein paar aufschlussreiche antworten dabei.

ja rot oder braun nimmt sich meiner meinung nach hier nicht viel. 

schönen feierabend

mfg


----------



## Kuisito (17. November 2010)

erinnert mich stark an die orcs von allods online


----------



## Bipun (17. November 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Hail to the new Warchief!  For the Horde!



!!!11elf


----------



## Flana (17. November 2010)

Dafür das er in BC noch so ein Jammerlappen war hat er sich wirklich ganz schön gemacht. Vielelicht war er damals ja noch im wachtum...


----------



## Al_xander (17. November 2010)

Ja Varian Wrynn sieht auch ander aus als auf Insel Alcaz !
Und Anduin Wrynn wird auch älter aussehen...
Und noch eine Neuigkeit die kaum jmd. bemerkt hat, Erzbischof Paulus wurde auch ersetzt durch Erzbischof Benedictus


----------



## Pereace2010 (17. November 2010)

Vielelicht sind das ja auch neue Charakter Skins die bald implimentiert werden  wer weiss wer weiss


----------



## lordtheseiko (17. November 2010)

ich find ihn nicht so doll, aber ich bin einer der pixelhaufen die ihn mit der tastatur zutode dengeln werden


----------



## Loretta (17. November 2010)

Sorry für mich sieht der neue Garosh einfach nur hässlich aus, verschlimmbessern nenne ich das. Na ja Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
Aber die Proportionen von Kopf und Körper sind ja total dahin sorry sind die Designer alle Blind?
Sieht aus als ob er einen Baby Kopf hat, geht gar nicht. -.-


----------



## Azashar (17. November 2010)

Ich denke er ist zu oft durchs Seuchenviertel gewandelt und ist mutiert. Nein, ehrlich das ist der größte FAIL von Blizzar ever. Der sah davor 3x besser aus. Sieht aus als ob er Anabolika spritzt.


----------



## Luc - (17. November 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> so weit ich weis packt er in cata auch seine beiden einhänder weg und schwingt die waffe seines Vaters



Stimmt, Blutschrei, obwohl die ja bei "Gruul" gedroppt hat, komisch.

L.G. Luc-


----------



## Luc - (17. November 2010)

Flana schrieb:


> Dafür das er in BC noch so ein Jammerlappen war hat er sich wirklich ganz schön gemacht. Vielelicht war er damals ja noch im wachtum...



Warum Jammerlappen ?

Nähere Details, please. 

L.G. Luc -


----------



## retschi (17. November 2010)

b1gg3r schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich kann mir einfach nicht helfen aber ich finde garrosh sieht nicht wirklich wie ein ork aus, sondern eher mehr wie nemersis in resident evil.
> 
> ...




NEMESIS wenn ich bitten darf^^
Tut mir leid aber bei resident evil bin ich empfindlich. Xd.


----------



## Shendria (17. November 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Selbe Meinung.. Sieht viel "Orc-mässiger" aus. Man sieht die "Wildheit" oder entschlossenheit eines Kriegshäuptlings.. Er hat ne klare Linie und die zieht er gnadelos durch..
> 
> Und er ist nicht böse.. Ohne gross spoilern zu wollen, unterstützt er viele "böse" sachen von anderen Horde leuten Nicht
> 
> ...



Ich wünschte, ich könnte diese Wildheit auch sehn... Jedes mal seh ich nur einen Sandler auf Anabolika, der sich weggedröhnt hat. Das Bild würde perfekt werden, wenn ihm noch Sabber ausm Mund laufen würde... -.-

Wildheit hat er zwar auch beim alten Model net wirklich ausgestrahlt, aber die damalige Rüstung hat ihn wenigstens nicht so versifft aussehn lassen.


----------



## Curry88 (17. November 2010)

Der Kopf is ja mal viel zu klein... sieht so echt ewas beschiSSen aus!

Grom eh beste... schade dass Mannoroth ihn gekillt hat!


----------



## D_a_r_k (17. November 2010)

Hat Blizz eh sehr intelligent gemacht^^ Lok'thar und Garrosh, die werden sich scho noch die Birnen einhauen  und dann wird Anduin König von SW und Thrall kehrt zurück und nimmt den Posten in Ogg wieder ein.

Dadurch haben sich dann Alli und Horde wieder lieb^^

Und mal zum Buch Weltenbeben Öo ich find das ziehmlich brutal.. (z.b. das den Elfen die Haut von den Knochen gezogen wird.. bei lebendigen Leib öhm hallo???..)


----------



## Dreidan (17. November 2010)

Garrosh hat sich in Nordend nen gewaltigen Schnupfen geholt und hart wie er ist hat er natürlich keinen Arzt aufgesucht. Das Ganze hat sich dann natürlich zu einer chronischen Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung entwickelt und wird nun mit Kortison behandelt. Das wirkt sich bei den rauen Mengen, die er nehmen muss natürlich aus. Die Haut quillt auf, man legt Körpermasse zu, bei Orcs wachsen Hörner auf der Schulter und und und. Kann dauern bis das wieder weg geht.

@Dark
Varian Vrynn hat den Spitznamen "Lo'Gosh" was soviel wie Geisterwolf bedeutet. "Lok'tar" bedeutet Sieg daher auch der orcische Kampfschrei "Lok'tar ogar!" Sieg oder Tod!.


----------



## Baumi1980 (17. November 2010)

Bevor die Orcs nach azeroth kamen waren sie noch nicht von den dämonen verdorben!! da sahen alle so aus!!! erst als die orcs verdorben wurden wurden sie grün!!!

Hab ich irgendwo mal gelesen!!!

in der scherben welt gibts auch einige braune orcs


----------



## Tamîkus (17. November 2010)

Luc schrieb:


> Stimmt, Blutschrei, obwohl die ja bei "Gruul" gedroppt hat, komisch.
> 
> L.G. Luc-



die ist beim kara endboss gedropt ...gruul hat auch ne 2h axt gedropt das war aber net blutschrei


----------



## Manfret (17. November 2010)

odinxd schrieb:


> finde der style passt, ist wie im buch beschrieben. Sogar die tätowierung um den mund wurde mit eingearbeitet
> 
> @ masterCrain, bestimmt.  im buch bekommt er blutschrei geschenkt das wird wohl ins spiel einfliessen (sry wenn ich ein detail verraten habe das jemand erst erlesen wollte )




blutschrei ist schon im spiel, droppt in kara beim endboss. aber was hat der eredar mit garrsoh zu tun?


----------



## Shac (17. November 2010)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Ja Varian Wrynn sieht auch ander aus als auf Insel Alcaz !
> Und Anduin Wrynn wird auch älter aussehen...
> Und noch eine Neuigkeit die kaum jmd. bemerkt hat, Erzbischof Paulus wurde auch ersetzt durch Erzbischof Benedictus



Müsste es nicht umgekehrt heißen das jetzt Paulus da steht weil Benedictus weg ist?



Luc schrieb:


> Stimmt, Blutschrei, obwohl die ja bei "Gruul" gedroppt hat, komisch.
> 
> L.G. Luc-



Blutschrei wird bei Prinz Malchezzar in Karazhan gedroppt 



Luc schrieb:


> Warum Jammerlappen ?
> 
> Nähere Details, please.
> 
> L.G. Luc -



In Burning Crusade als man als Hordler nach Nagrand kam war Garrosh nur ein Schatten seiner selbst weil er glaubte sein Vater wäre schwach gewesen weil er als erster von Mannoroths Blut trank.
Erst nach ner Questreihe kam dann Thrall nach Nagrand und zeigte Garrosh die letzte Schlacht seines Vaters. Dadurch kam Garrosh aus seiner Benommenheit und versuchte danach halt bekanntlich blindlings alles anzugehen.


----------



## whitylol (17. November 2010)

davor sah er besser aus finde ich..


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (17. November 2010)

Luc schrieb:


> Stimmt, Blutschrei, obwohl die ja bei "Gruul" gedroppt hat, komisch.
> 
> L.G. Luc-






Shac schrieb:


> Blutschrei wird bei Prinz Malchezzar in Karazhan gedroppt



This


----------



## Kindgenius (17. November 2010)

Der kleine Kopf (und angeblich Hirn) kommt davon, weil er so breit geworden ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht ist der gute Mann ja auch Sportprofessor oder sowas.


----------



## Revan69 (17. November 2010)

Weil Garrosh ein reinrassiger Ork ist, deshalb braune Haut hat. Die grüne Haut der Orks kommt von der Dämonischen verdrobenheit, von der Garrosh sein Stamm nicht betroffen waren.

Ansonsten... weils die Designer so wollten.


----------



## Ungeddon (17. November 2010)

Hmm sein Aussehen ist OK

aber ich frag mich wieso Saurfang nicht zum neuen Kriegshäuptling geworden ist


----------



## Steel (17. November 2010)

vielleicht ist er ja auch nur dieser eine typ von man in black dem immer 
der kopf nachwächst wenn man ihn abhaut... er befindet sich einfach in einer "nachwachs-phase" 
deswegen der kleine kopf!^^


----------



## Kindgenius (17. November 2010)

Ungeddon schrieb:


> aber ich frag mich wieso Saurfang nicht zum neuen Kriegshäuptling geworden ist


----------



## Defausel55 (17. November 2010)

Ungeddon schrieb:


> Hmm sein Aussehen ist OK
> 
> aber ich frag mich wieso Saurfang nicht zum neuen Kriegshäuptling geworden ist



Der ist zuviel mit Trauern und Grabpflege beschäftigt


----------



## kinziggangster (17. November 2010)

Luc schrieb:


> Stimmt, Blutschrei, obwohl die ja bei "Gruul" gedroppt hat, komisch.
> 
> L.G. Luc-



falsch! die droppt nich bei gruul  karazhan - Prinz Malchezaar (oder so) droppt die


----------



## Koppchaos (17. November 2010)

Schlimm schlimm mit euch das noch keiner die richtige antwort gesagt hat ;-)

Warum Garosh sein Äusseres so Verändert wird im neuen Buch Weltenbeben beschrieben.
Garosh will damit seinen Vater Grom Höllschrei ehren.Aus dem Grund der Kahlrassierte kopf und die ganzen Tätowierungen ja selbst auf dem Kiefer ;-)


----------



## Heavyimpact (17. November 2010)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Kleines Hirn - kleiner Kopf


made my day ^^


----------



## Leetas (17. November 2010)

Das neue Aussehen an sich is ja ok, aber was mich an eben diesem Aussehen stört ist das er so grund hirnlos wirkt. Wie son dummkopf der sagen würde: hääää was machen krieg???	der wirk blöd wie son oger


----------



## Laeneus (17. November 2010)

Ungeddon schrieb:


> Hmm sein Aussehen ist OK
> 
> aber ich frag mich wieso Saurfang nicht zum neuen Kriegshäuptling geworden ist



Kann sein, dass ich mich irre, aber war Thrall nicht der Meinung, der sei zu alt?


----------



## Kakerlakchen (17. November 2010)

Laeneus schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass ich mich irre, aber war Thrall nicht der Meinung, der sei zu alt?



rrrrrrichtiiiig!

in weltenbeben begründet thrall seine Meinung, in dem er erwähnt, das Varok Saurfang und Etrigg zu alt für den Posten wären...
steht auch im neusten Blizzard Magazin


----------



## Al_xander (17. November 2010)

Unser 2ter Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Reflox (17. November 2010)

Lasst ihn, immer müsst ihr auf ihm herumhacken. Er kann auch nichts dafür dass er von einem Lastwagen überfahren wurde.


----------



## wildrazor09 (17. November 2010)

ich find der sieht aus wie ein MOk Nathal


----------



## Luc - (17. November 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> die ist beim kara endboss gedropt ...gruul hat auch ne 2h axt gedropt das war aber net blutschrei




Echt ?
Komisch, naja, danke für die Korrektur. 

MfG Luc -


----------



## Hurkie (17. November 2010)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Kleines Hirn - kleiner Kopf



/sign


----------



## Alpax (18. November 2010)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Bildquote



wtf ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (18. November 2010)

Ungeddon schrieb:


> Hmm sein Aussehen ist OK
> 
> aber ich frag mich wieso Saurfang nicht zum neuen Kriegshäuptling geworden ist



'Cause too old...und weil er nach dem Tod seines Sohnes (der eigentlich Thralls Nachfolger sein hätte sollen, war die vielversprechendste Führungskraft innerhalb der Orcgemeinde) gebrochen ist und auch in Nordend bleiben will um seinen Toten Sohn zu ehren


----------



## Peloquin (18. November 2010)

b1gg3r schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich kann mir einfach nicht helfen aber ich finde garrosh sieht nicht wirklich wie ein ork aus, sondern eher mehr wie nemersis in resident evil.
> 
> ...



Ich habe da eine andere Theorie.

BOTOX! Und Thrall wollte das Spiel nicht mitmachen, deswegen wurde er aus der Serie genommen. Der Blutelfenlord wird übriegens demächst von Daniela Katzenberger ersetzt.


----------



## Derulu (18. November 2010)

b1gg3r schrieb:


> und ich kann mich an die quests in der boreanischen tundra errinnern, und da sah eigentlich ganz normal aus, so wie thrall eben nur in den höllenork rot halt.



NEIN, NEIN, NEIN, NEIN...Garrosh war NIE ROT, niemals. Garrosh war immer braun, so wie die von den Dämonen nicht verderbten Orcs nunmal aussehen. Jene die verderbt wurden (also Mannoroths Blut getrunken haben)+ihre Nachfahren haben grüne Haut, jene Orcs, die regelmäßig Dämonenblut zu sich nahmen, wie die Höllenorcs, wurden damit noch verderbter und rot (so wie die meisten Dämonen).


----------



## Duselette (18. November 2010)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Kleines Hirn - kleiner Kopf



und wenn man dann noch die relativ dicke schädeldecke abzieht bleibt nicht mehr allzuviel hirn übrig...


----------



## Euphemia (18. November 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Nemesis
> ...




Haha ist ja geil =).. Nun weiss ich endlich an wen er mich erinnert. Finde aber das Model garnicht so schlecht. Alle neuen Modele sind ziemlich klasse. Schade sehen nicht die spielbaren Menschen aus wie das neue Model von Jaina Proudmoore


----------



## Venoxin (18. November 2010)

Hi @ all

Garrosh sieht aus wie ein Schwein auf anabolika! xD HEHE ;D

MFG Venoxin


----------



## Mottmichel (18. November 2010)

@TE
du siehst doch auch nicht mehr aus wie ein Neandertaler -> Evolution


----------



## Grombash (18. November 2010)

Mottmichel schrieb:


> @TE
> du siehst doch auch nicht mehr aus wie ein Neandertaler -> Evolution



Evolution findet aber normalerweise nicht in der Dauer deines eignen Lebens statt! ;-)
Oder hast du schon gemerkt, dass du dich gegeüber allen anderen Menschen genetisch weiterentwickelt hast? ;-)


----------



## Derulu (18. November 2010)

Muss wohl Evolution sein, schließlich sieht Ysera, sieht Malfurion, sieht Jaina, sieht Thrall usw. usw. jetzt anders aus...aber über Garrosh aufregen...


----------



## Branntwein (18. November 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> so weit ich weis packt er in cata auch seine beiden einhänder weg und schwingt die waffe seines Vaters



indeed!

aufm ptr steht er in OG im Haus mit Blutschrei in der Hand...da war er wohl oft genug in Karazan


----------



## Derulu (18. November 2010)

Branntwein schrieb:


> indeed!
> 
> aufm ptr steht er in OG im Haus mit Blutschrei in der Hand...da war er wohl oft genug in Karazan



ER war gar nicht in Karazhan, sondern er bekommt als "Held von Nordend" die Waffe von Thrall bei seiner Rückkehr nach OG geschenkt...


----------



## myxir21 (18. November 2010)

Geschichtlich passt das net.

Thrall ist schon in Nagrand. Die Waffe müsste Garrosh eigentlich schon besitzen. Die wurde ihm ja vor Thralls abreise übergeben.

Und nun Spoiler:




Spoiler



Denn während der Abwesenheit Thralls erschlägt er mit der Axt Cairne.

Und dafür hasse ich den Typen. Er macht die Horde wieder zu einer agressiven Mob wie in jedem 0815 Fantasyroman und nimmt ihr jegliches Profil


----------



## Stichler (18. November 2010)

Während des Events, standen ja u.a Garrosh und Voljin bei Thrall. Wenn man den Chat beobachtet hat haben sich da ja beide verbal ein wenig gekabbelt.
Denkbar das ihm Voljin daraufhin nen Schrumpfkopf verpasst hat. 
Voodoo man


----------



## Derulu (18. November 2010)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Geschichtlich passt das net.
> 
> Thrall ist schon in Nagrand. Die Waffe müsste Garrosh eigentlich schon besitzen. Die wurde ihm ja vor Thralls abreise übergeben.
> 
> ...



Hm..nicht Garrosh verlangt den Kampf, sondern Cairne. Garrosh will mit der Rückbesinnung zum Kampf auf Leben und Tod eigentlich Cairne dazu bewegen eben nicht zu kämpfen. Dass Magatha Blutschrei vergiftet und somit Cairne am Ende stirbt ist auch nicht Garroshs Schuld...Und Garrosh macht die Horde NICHT zum aggressiven 0815 Mob, er lässt sogar Orcanführer die Zivilisten töten, hinrichten eben, weil solche Massaker nicht ehrenhaft sind. Und dieses "die Allianz" bekämpfen macht er auch nur so aggressiv, weil sein Volk Rohstoffe braucht und in den Ländern der Orcs praktsich nichts mehr davon zu finden ist, nach dem ressourcenfressenden Kampf gegen den Lichkönig und die Allianz der Horde diese Güter verweigert (zB. die Nachtelfen Holz aus den Eschenwald). Um das Überleben seines Volkes zu sichern, versucht er eben diese Rohstoffe kriegerisch zu erkämpfen (ob das der richtige Weg ist, sei mal dahingestellt)

...aber immer schön weiter alles nur "schwarz-weiß" sehen, wie im echten Leben so auch im Spiel...dass auch die Welt der Kriegskunst nicht nur schwarz-weiß ist, ist natürlich unwichtig.


----------



## Legendofz (18. November 2010)

Er hat sich FÜR die Geschlechtsumwandlung entschieden


----------



## Porkee (18. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




<b>jetzt zufrieden ?</b>


----------



## Mograin (18. November 2010)

Was Haben denn alle gegen Garrosh(oder sein model)...es gibtdoch viel Schlimmer Orks/Mag'Thar seht euch doch Rend Schwarzfaust oder sein Vater an! Garrosh wer im vergleich zu denn beiden der besste Kriegshäuptling(nartürlich nach Thrall und Orgrim).


----------



## Derulu (18. November 2010)

Mograin schrieb:


> Was Haben denn alle gegen Garrosh(oder sein model)...es gibtdoch viel Schlimmer Orks/Mag'Thar seht euch doch Rend Schwarzfaust oder sein Vater an! Garrosh wer im vergleich zu denn beiden der besste Kriegshäuptling(nartürlich neben Thrall und Orgrim).



Saurfang der Jüngere war der logischste Nachfolger, ein charismatischer, besonnener, tapferer und ehrenhafter Anführer, von allen geliebt. Aber dem ist etwas dazwischen gekommen, so ein Apothekermeister aus Unterstadt


----------



## Louhnayra (18. November 2010)

> ich kann mir einfach nicht helfen aber ich finde garrosh sieht nicht wirklich wie ein ork aus, sondern eher mehr wie nemersis in resident evil.



Jo der erinert mich auch an Nemesis oder wie der hies, hmmm... weiss nu überhaub nicht mehr welcher teil von Resident Evil das war.


----------



## Kuya (18. November 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Nemesis
> ...



...naja also Nemesis hat sogar mehr ähnlichkeit, -aber als ich Harrosh Gallenschrei's Skin sah, dachte ich irgendwie eher an...^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (18. November 2010)

Hab grad keine Zeit aber hab ihn ein wenig angepasst


----------



## Esda (18. November 2010)

Stichler schrieb:


> Während des Events, standen ja u.a Garrosh und Voljin bei Thrall. Wenn man den Chat beobachtet hat haben sich da ja beide verbal ein wenig gekabbelt.
> Denkbar das ihm Voljin daraufhin nen Schrumpfkopf verpasst hat.
> Voodoo man



Epic... einfach nur epic... 

Tasdingo!




Porkee schrieb:


> jetzt zufrieden ?



auch zu geil!


----------



## Klimpergeld (16. April 2011)

Ich finde Garrosh nicht böse sondern einfach nur bescheuert. Ich meine er ist völlig undiplomatisch und benimmt sich wie ein kleines Kind, dass zum ersten mal checkt was "Prinzipien" sind und nun meint, immer weiter darauf rumreiten zum müssen.

Er ist einfach nur endblöd. Mir wärs lieb, wenn in einem Contentpatch Garrosh gestürtzt würde. Wer hat eigentlich gesagt, dass die Orcs die Horde leiten müssen? /vote for Bloodelfcouncil!


----------



## Crush351 (17. April 2011)

Klimpergeld schrieb:


> Ich finde Garrosh nicht böse sondern einfach nur bescheuert. Ich meine er ist völlig undiplomatisch und benimmt sich wie ein kleines Kind, dass zum ersten mal checkt was "Prinzipien" sind und nun meint, immer weiter darauf rumreiten zum müssen.
> 
> Er ist einfach nur endblöd. Mir wärs lieb, wenn in einem Contentpatch Garrosh gestürtzt würde. Wer hat eigentlich gesagt, dass die Orcs die Horde leiten müssen? /vote for Bloodelfcouncil!



Ich bin ja für Sylvanas als Kriegshäuptling.
(Bevor mich jmd flamt, das Sylvanas eine sie ist und darum nicht Häuptling heißt, soll er mir die korrekte weibliche Form von Häuptling nennen. )


----------



## Mograin (17. April 2011)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja für Sylvanas als Kriegshäuptling.
> (Bevor mich jmd flamt, das Sylvanas eine sie ist und darum nicht Häuptling heißt, soll er mir die korrekte weibliche Form von Häuptling nennen. )




Sylvanas wird nie Kriegshäuptling genaus so wenig wie dieser Blutelfe-fritze in Silbermond und auserdem ist Kriegshäuptling ein Orctitel


----------



## kylezcouzin (17. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Muss wohl Evolution sein, schließlich sieht Ysera, sieht Malfurion, sieht Jaina, sieht Thrall usw. usw. jetzt anders aus...aber über Garrosh aufregen...



Sie wolltens einfach detaillierter bei den Bossen machen da es bissl komisch kommt wenn die Anführer von verschiedenen Völkern aussehen wie jeder xbeliebige Ork/N811/Mensch/etc.


----------



## kylezcouzin (17. April 2011)

Mograin schrieb:


> Sylvanas wird nie Kriegshäuptling genaus so wenig wie dieser Blutelfe-fritze in Silbermond und auserdem ist Kriegshäuptling ein Orctitel



Kriegshäuptling is nur bedingt ein Orctitel...Du kannst zwar sagen es is ein Orctitel weil die Horde ja vond en Orcs gegründet wurde, aber zur neuen Horde werden ja auch Untote, Tauren, Trolle, Blutelfen und Gobblins dazugezählt.


Ergo wenn ein Blutelf jetz die Horde anführt (was bei Doomhammer hoffentlich nicht passieren wird^^)  wär er genauso Kriegshäuptling.


----------



## kylezcouzin (17. April 2011)

Klimpergeld schrieb:


> Ich finde Garrosh nicht böse sondern einfach nur bescheuert. Ich meine er ist völlig undiplomatisch und benimmt sich wie ein kleines Kind, dass zum ersten mal checkt was "Prinzipien" sind und nun meint, immer weiter darauf rumreiten zum müssen.
> 
> Er ist einfach nur endblöd. Mir wärs lieb, wenn in einem Contentpatch Garrosh gestürtzt würde. Wer hat eigentlich gesagt, dass die Orcs die Horde leiten müssen? /vote for Bloodelfcouncil!


 Also wenn jemals die Horde von einem Blutelfen angeführt wird hör ich komplett auf zu spielen...


----------



## kylezcouzin (17. April 2011)

Mograin schrieb:


> Was Haben denn alle gegen Garrosh(oder sein model)...es gibtdoch viel Schlimmer Orks/Mag'Thar seht euch doch Rend Schwarzfaust oder sein Vater an! Garrosh wer im vergleich zu denn beiden der besste Kriegshäuptling(nartürlich nach Thrall und Orgrim).



Schwarzfaust Senior  war bis auf einen Unterschied genauso wie Garrosh: Er war leicht zu beeinflussen und somit war eigentlich eher Gul´dan der erste Kriegshäuptling der Horde, wenn auch inoffiziell.


Schwarzfaust wäre zwar ein machthungriger Idiot gewesen aber wär bei weitem nicht so schlimm gewesen wenn Gul´dan gewesen wäre


----------



## kylezcouzin (17. April 2011)

b1gg3r schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich kann mir einfach nicht helfen aber ich finde garrosh sieht nicht wirklich wie ein ork aus, sondern eher mehr wie nemersis in resident evil.
> 
> ...



Warum er so extrem anders aussieht als Thrall zum Beispiel kann ich dir auch ned erklärn nur meine Vermutung ist, dass sein Körper ein bisschen deformiert wurde als er krank war in seiner Jugend.


Und die Farbe is ned Höllenorcrot sondern ein gesundes Orcbraun weil er unverdorben ist^^


----------



## Firun (17. April 2011)

*@ kylezcouzin * 

Es gibt eine schöne Funktion hier im Forum die nennt sich *"multi-zitat"* mit der kannst du dann alles in einen Post verpacken und musst nicht 3-5 einzelne Schreiben


----------



## kylezcouzin (17. April 2011)

kylezcouzin schrieb:


> Warum er so extrem anders aussieht als Thrall zum Beispiel kann ich dir auch ned erklärn nur meine Vermutung ist, dass sein Körper ein bisschen deformiert wurde als er krank war in seiner Jugend.
> 
> 
> Und die Farbe is ned Höllenorcrot sondern ein gesundes Orcbraun weil er unverdorben ist^^



Sry war zu übermütig beim schreiben...^^


----------



## Shaila (17. April 2011)

kylezcouzin schrieb:


> Also wenn jemals die Horde von einem Blutelfen angeführt wird hör ich komplett auf zu spielen...



Dennoch wäre es eine Möglichkeit Sylvanas zur Anführerin zu machen, um die Inneren Konflikte zu lösen. Wobei das viele nicht aktzeptieren würden, im Bezug auf die Völker. Könnte höchstens durch eine Gehirnwäsche oder so gehen.


----------



## Sidorak (17. April 2011)

Ich persönliche finde sein neues Modell schön.

Kann mir aber bitte mal jemand erklären was das für Hörner sind die quer über seine Brust verlaufen bzw. welchem Zweck die dienen sollen.


----------



## BobaBasti (17. April 2011)

Naja ich würde sagen Schmuck und Zierde^^

Mh und Garrosh ist nicht Böse oder ein Typ der einfach alles Zerstampfen will oder ähnliches^^ Wenn man mal in den Gebieten der Horde questet und das gleiche auch als ally merk man das beide Seiten ihre Taten falsch verstehen... wie z.b Die Bombe in Steinkrallen etc... Dort merkt man das selbst er an Ehre und so hält...
Und zum Modell nunja es hätte schöner sein können vielleicht ein paar Haare aber sonst passend für einen dominanten Orc.


----------



## Nimbe (17. April 2011)

Sidorak schrieb:


> Ich persönliche finde sein neues Modell schön.
> 
> Kann mir aber bitte mal jemand erklären was das für Hörner sind die quer über seine Brust verlaufen bzw. welchem Zweck die dienen sollen.



Denke das sind die Überreste von der Rüstung von Manorroth die früher in OG waren (vor Thralls Gebäude der "baum").
Zweck? Sieht awsm aus.


Zu der Diskussion Böse nett Böse nett^^ 

Er ist bisserl "ungestüm" klar er is nun der Anführer der Horde da muss er bisserl härter durchgreifen in den Chaotischen Zeiten des Kataklysmus.

Und warum er braun ist wurde schon oft geklärt die reinen echten Orcs sind alle braun (Mag´har in Nagrand) die wurden von der brennenden legion verdorben und grün (geburt der hexer [ORc schamanen waren mächtig wurden zu Hexenmeistern und noch mächtiger] in Nagrand bei dem weißen Berg) 
Es gibt deshalb heutzutage wenig braune Orcs weil die Brennende Legion fast ganz Dreanor übernahm und mit der sogenannten neuen Horde über Azeroth herfiel. Der Rest der Geschichte dürfte eh jeden bekannt sein^^

Grüne Orcs sind auch nimmer verdorben im Sinne von Böse, sondern einfach nur grün^^


Lok´thar Ogar! 

Und an den TE: GARROSH HELLSCREM oder wenn ihr schon das deutsche braucht HÖLLSCHREI nicht höllenschrei 

Post scriptum: ein Tipp an alle: das Buch "AUfstieg der Horde" erzählt eben alles. Von den anfängen der Horde in Nagrand bis hin zu Thrall Wirklich lesenswert! (Aber in Englisch die deutsche Version tut weh)


----------



## BobaBasti (17. April 2011)

Nimbe schrieb:


> Post scriptum: ein Tipp an alle: das Buch "AUfstieg der Horde" erzählt eben alles. Von den anfängen der Horde in Nagrand bis hin zu Thrall Wirklich lesenswert! (Aber in Englisch die deutsche Version tut weh)



Warum tut die Deutsche weh? Ich hab (leider) nur die Deutsche gelesen^^


----------



## Ilunadin (17. April 2011)

kylezcouzin schrieb:


> Kriegshäuptling is nur bedingt ein Orctitel...Du kannst zwar sagen es is ein Orctitel weil die Horde ja vond en Orcs gegründet wurde, aber zur neuen Horde werden ja auch Untote, Tauren, Trolle, Blutelfen und Gobblins dazugezählt.
> 
> 
> Ergo wenn ein Blutelf jetz die Horde anführt (was bei Doomhammer hoffentlich nicht passieren wird^^) wär er genauso Kriegshäuptling.





Warcraft
Episode 6
Die Rückkehr der Kuschelritter


----------



## kylezcouzin (17. April 2011)

BobaBasti schrieb:


> Naja ich würde sagen Schmuck und Zierde^^
> 
> Mh und Garrosh ist nicht Böse oder ein Typ der einfach alles Zerstampfen will oder ähnliches^^ Wenn man mal in den Gebieten der Horde questet und das gleiche auch als ally merk man das beide Seiten ihre Taten falsch verstehen... wie z.b Die Bombe in Steinkrallen etc... Dort merkt man das selbst er an Ehre und so hält...
> Und zum Modell nunja es hätte schöner sein können vielleicht ein paar Haare aber sonst passend für einen dominanten Orc.



Dass er sich an Ehre und sonstiges hält merkt man schon als er Cairne umgebracht hat...Er hat zugegeben dass seine Klinge vergiftet war und hätte Magathe Grimmtotem sogar umgebracht wenn  Baine sie nicht gnädigerweise ins Steinkrallengebirge verbannt hätte.


Der Nachteil bei Garrosh ist leider nur dass er extrem überschwänglich ist und viel zu sehr nach seinem Vater Grom kommt.


----------



## Nexilein (17. April 2011)

BobaBasti schrieb:


> Warum tut die Deutsche weh? Ich hab (leider) nur die Deutsche gelesen^^



Die Übersetzung ist nicht unbedingt gelungen und erinnert sprachlich teilweise etwas an ein Kinderbuch.


----------



## Manaori (17. April 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Die Übersetzung ist nicht unbedingt gelungen und erinnert sprachlich teilweise etwas an ein Kinderbuch.



Und zum Teil sind Rechtschreibfehler und Tippfehler bei der Übersetzung reingekommen, die im Auge echt weh tun *seufz*


----------



## Nimbe (17. April 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Die Übersetzung ist nicht unbedingt gelungen und erinnert sprachlich teilweise etwas an ein Kinderbuch.



Ja die Namen sind teils deutsch teils englisch echt grauenvoll.
Und die Schreibkünste der Autorin sind auch net die Besten. Aber die Story macht es alles weg^^

Jap viele Tippfehler sind auch drin, hat wohl ein Orc geschrieben xD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. April 2011)

Loretta schrieb:


> Sieht aus als ob er einen Baby Kopf hat, geht gar nicht. -.-


schonmal nen baby gesehn? da ist das kopf-lörper verhältnis etwas anders^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. April 2011)

Hm... ich weiß nicht was ihr habt. Die mit Cata neu eingeführten Models für Orks, Untote und Menschen sind echt gelungen. Orks sind nunmal lebende Muskelberge auf zwei Beinen.

Garrosh ist, wie man es z.B. bei der Pre-Quest fürs Schattenhochland mitbekommt, etwas ungestüm. Er hat scheinbar ein kleines Ego-Problem der Allianz gegenüber. *g*
Aber Ehre hat er, er stellt sich nicht umsonst gegen Sylvanas im Silberwald, als diese Vyrkul benutzt, um ihr Volk zu vergrößern. Ein weiteres Beispiel ist die Sache mit der Bombe im Steinkrallengebirge. Ich denke Blizzard möchte zeigen, dass der neue Warchief unerfahren ist und Fehler macht, aber dass er eigentlich genau der richtige für den Job ist, weil sein Herz den rechten Weg für die Horde geht.


----------



## Benon (18. April 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Aber Ehre hat er, er stellt sich nicht umsonst gegen Sylvanas im Silberwald, als diese *Vyrkul* benutzt, um ihr Volk zu vergrößern.



Kleine Verbesserung: Sie setzt nicht die Vyrkul ein sondern die Valkyren 

Ansonsten dachte ich war der Streit zwischen Garrosh und Sylvanas eher wegen dem weiteren Einsatz der Seuche oder? Oder ging es dabei wirklich auch um die Wiederbelebung der Toten? 


(sehe es schon vor mir : will mir einen Untoten machen, steht bei der Erstellung: "Entschuldigung, aber es sind keine weiteren Leichen verfügbar, sie befinden sich nun in der Warteschlangenposition 550401434)

LG Benon


----------



## MasterCrain (18. April 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> Kleine Verbesserung: Sie setzt nicht die Vyrkul ein sondern die Valkyren
> 
> Ansonsten dachte ich war der Streit zwischen Garrosh und Sylvanas eher wegen dem weiteren Einsatz der Seuche oder? Oder ging es dabei wirklich auch um die Wiederbelebung der Toten?



sowohl als auch. Sylvanas will Garrosh die macht der Valkyren demonstrieren und lässt vor seinen Augen tote auferstehen. Garrosh findet das gar nicht prickelnt. Die Seuche verbietet er ebenfals, was Sylvanas aber nicht davon abhält sie zu benutzen.



Benon schrieb:


> (sehe es schon vor mir : will mir einen Untoten machen, steht bei der Erstellung: "Entschuldigung, aber es sind keine weiteren Leichen verfügbar, sie befinden sich nun in der Warteschlangenposition 550401434)
> 
> LG Benon



Na ja eigentlich bist du wenn du einen Untoten anfängst niemand von den wiederbelebten untoten von Sylvanas sondern ein ehemaliges Mitglied der Geißel der sich gerade vom einfluss befreit hat (so wie ich das mitbekommen habe^^)


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. April 2011)

Ups, stimmt. Valkyre natürlich ^^ Dumdidum 

Ich schätze mal, dieser Konflikt zwischen Garrosh und Sylvanas wird in der nahen Zukunft ein offener Konflikt werden (vielleicht in 4.3). Ich denke nicht, dass Blizzard sich diese Chance entgehen läßt und diese Geschichte nicht größer aufzieht (Raid-technisch). Ich denke, Syvanas und die Apotheker werden sich letztendlich von der Horde lösen und offen gegen alles lebende einen Krieg führen. Schaun wir mal, ob ich damit recht behalte


----------



## Benon (18. April 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ups, stimmt. Valkyre natürlich ^^ Dumdidum
> 
> Ich schätze mal, dieser Konflikt zwischen Garrosh und Sylvanas wird in der nahen Zukunft ein offener Konflikt werden (vielleicht in 4.3). Ich denke nicht, dass Blizzard sich diese Chance entgehen läßt und diese Geschichte nicht größer aufzieht (Raid-technisch). Ich denke, Syvanas und die Apotheker werden sich letztendlich von der Horde lösen und offen gegen alles lebende einen Krieg führen. Schaun wir mal, ob ich damit recht behalte



Dann wäre Sylvanas ja genau das was sie so abgrundtief hasst: Der Lichking. In gewissem Sinne.
Für mich ein zu starker Wandel im Spiel, auch wenn ich kaum Horde spiele. Da würden sich viele Spieler gegen erheben^^

Vieleicht werden die Apotheker verheizt, aber nicht Sylvanas.


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. April 2011)

Naja Benon... Das was sie gerade tut, macht sie zu nichts Besserem als dem Lichkönig! In gewissem Sinne, wie Du bereits sagtest... Ich werde es einfach mal abwarten, irgendwie habe ich da ein Gefühl, dass das Thema noch irgendwann ausgeweitet wird, in welche Richtung auch immer...


----------



## leckaeis (20. April 2011)

Crush351 schrieb:


> (Bevor mich jmd flamt, das Sylvanas eine sie ist und darum nicht Häuptling heißt, soll er mir die korrekte weibliche Form von Häuptling nennen. )




Ich verfechte seit geraumer Zeit in diesem Forum, dass Sylvanas die Kriegshäutplinette sein würde.




MasterCrain schrieb:


> Na ja eigentlich bist du wenn du einen Untoten anfängst niemand von den wiederbelebten untoten von Sylvanas sondern ein ehemaliges Mitglied der Geißel der sich gerade vom einfluss befreit hat (so wie ich das mitbekommen habe^^)




Mittlerweile ist das genau umgekehrt. Vor Cata war man ein Mitglied der Geißel, welches seinen freien Geist wieder erlangt hat.
Jetzt wird man direkt mit der ersten Quest von einer Val'kyr wiederbelebt. Was man vorher war, weiß man glaub ich nicht so genau. Vermutlich Bürger von Lordaeron.




Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dieser Konflikt zwischen Garrosh und Sylvanas wird in der nahen Zukunft ein offener Konflikt werden (vielleicht in 4.3). Ich denke nicht, dass Blizzard sich diese Chance entgehen läßt und diese Geschichte nicht größer aufzieht (Raid-technisch). Ich denke, Syvanas und die Apotheker werden sich letztendlich von der Horde lösen und offen gegen alles lebende einen Krieg führen. Schaun wir mal, ob ich damit recht behalte




Bezweifel ich stark, das wäre schon allein von der Spielmechanik praktisch nicht umzusetzen. 
Dazu kommt, dass Sylvanas neben Vol'Jin praktisch zu ersten Generation der Horden-Anführer zählt, zumindest im Spiel. Sie hat zwar nicht den vorbildlichsten Charakter, aber einen Verrat an diesem späten Punkt der Geschichte halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. 
Ich denke, sie hofft einfach nur, das Thrall irgendwann mal wieder kommt.


----------



## Shaila (20. April 2011)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Bezweifel ich stark, das wäre schon allein von der Spielmechanik praktisch nicht umzusetzen.
> Dazu kommt, dass Sylvanas neben Vol'Jin praktisch zu ersten Generation der Horden-Anführer zählt, zumindest im Spiel. Sie hat zwar nicht den vorbildlichsten Charakter, aber einen Verrat an diesem späten Punkt der Geschichte halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.
> Ich denke, sie hofft einfach nur, das Thrall irgendwann mal wieder kommt.




Früher oder später muss aber irgendetwas mit den anderen Völkern der Horde im Bezug auf die Verlassenen passieren. Ich meine, deren Ziele stimmen bei Weitem nicht mehr überein. Und ums Überleben geht es den Verlassenen ja schon lange nicht mehr. Es müssen sich eher die Menschen in den nördlichen Gebieten fürchten. Die Verlassenen haben ja bald alles erobert da, es steht eigentlich nur noch der Argentumkreuzzug im Weg. Die sind jetzt die Macht im Norden und nicht mehr die Unterdrückten.

Und mit der Macht der Valkyren ist Sylvanas praktisch so mächtig wie die Geißel, theoretisch ist eine Abspaltung eigentlich nicht nur möglich sondern auch sinnvoll. Aber da trifft Geschichte auf Spielmechanik leider.


----------



## mijasma (20. April 2011)

Sollte Sylvanas Jemals die Horde verlassen werde ich dies auch.


Ich gehorche dem Kriegshäuptling solange Sylvanas das wünscht.


Für die Untoten


----------

